# Alabama people- anyone near Culman?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This poor girl has had such a crappy life- she came to the GA breeder because the owners knew she had Goldens... they said she was too much trouble while they had a 2YO human child. Ga breeder had been ill, so she got her a ride to me for the day so I could groom her. She had one of those paddle boardw/ball on elastic balls and the elastic inside a matted area on her rear when I groomed it. It was a nightmare. Sent her home, to the GA breeder after a full day of grooming. I felt so sorry for her.... Ga breeder gave her to a man who 'seemed' like a good home, he was a hunting fellow, and was glad to get her... fast forward to today when the rescuers finally took her to get a chip scan and called the Ga breeder who is pretty life=changingly ill... I told her if we can get her to Macon or Valdosta, I can get there and back in one day and would be willing to try to rehab her and find her a good home.... of course, I have nothing but time lol but this is one of those bad human things and this bitch is probably only about 4 YO and has had nothing but 3 good months of life.. it's so sad. I hope someone can help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending you a PM


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I hope you get her to you quickly. How sad.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Not having much luck on transport unfortunately. 
I'll never forget the shape she was in when my friend sent her to be groomed after realizing it was too much for her given her own health... two bags from Kroger have been filled with mats this time, the gal who has her sent me pics. It's just sad. The AGRR will take her- and I will put them in touch but I sure wish I could get her here and avoid straining rescue resources and perhaps keep up with her rest of her life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Not having much luck on transport unfortunately.
> I'll never forget the shape she was in when my friend sent her to be groomed after realizing it was too much for her given her own health... two bags from Kroger have been filled with mats this time, the gal who has her sent me pics. It's just sad. The AGRR will take her- and I will put them in touch but I sure wish I could get her here and avoid straining rescue resources and perhaps keep up with her rest of her life.


Would the rescue help transport her to you?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well luck is on her side, she found a ride to Macon this evening. ...gonna have some work on my hands but that's ok! My memory says she was particularly unattractive, like a blond Afghan Hound, but we'll get weight on her and groomed up and maybe she'll find a real forever home this time.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Poor girl. She’s very lucky to have you in her corner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> Well luck is on her side, she found a ride to Macon this evening. ...gonna have some work on my hands but that's ok! My memory says she was particularly unattractive, like a blond Afghan Hound, but we'll get weight on her and groomed up and maybe she'll find a real forever home this time.


That's great to hear!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good news. I hope you will update us here on how she does.


----------

